# Rescuing a rabbit used for breeding?



## jackandsally (Aug 2, 2009)

I've been asked to take on an ex breeding doe. I'm just wondering what implications of this there could be. We have a neutered buck so we are looking to bond him by christmas. I'm just a bit concerned if there are any downsides to the doe being an ex breeding rabbit, even surrounding bonding? She is yet to be spayed. I'm just worried there could be possible health problems with a rabbit that has been used for breeding? What kind of questions should I be asking about the doe? I feel terribly sorry for her thinking about what kind of life she has had. The family she has come from seem to breed a variety of animals for a quick buck.

Sorry if this is a daft post just a bit confused right now as I know there could be a risk of uterine cancer if the doe is of a certain age already without being spayed from reading on forums.

Thanks any help really appreciated. If anyone has been in a similar situation feel free to PM me I could do with the input.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't have any experience of this but the first thing you should do, I think, is get a vet to check her out, preferably your own vet not theirs. Then contact a pet insurance company and find out what their policies are on this sort of pet.

It is good to rescue such a poor creature, and you should definitely have her spayed before letting her interact with your buck, as he might try to mate with her even though he has been done. It is also possible that they won't get on at all. Not all rabbits will get on together, sometimes they just attack each other for no apparent reason.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sounds like they are just trying to off load their old stock, this could be for a number of reasons including her health. I would give her a thorough check over yourself, the living conditions, eyes, ears, nose, teeth, nails and feet pads, condition of coat, lumps and bumps...

I certainly wouldnt pay for her just offer a good home, take some photos with you and say you'll keep in contact.

If this is a back yard breeder and not someone that breeds rabbits because they have a true passion for a particular breed then I would stay clear. 

There are thousands and thousands of rabbits in rescue centers that will already be spayed and you can select for personality rather than a pretty face.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

You'll really need to get her spayed before you bond her with your boy otherwise she could be all hormonal and be agressive towards him and because if you bond them and then get her spayed you'll have to split them and re-bond afterwards.
So easier to get her spayed before hand.


----------



## jackandsally (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. Sorry I didn't make it clear in the first message, she is a rescue rabbit they have just taken in literally today she'll be off to a fosterer this week at some point as well as seeing a vet I know specialises in exotics and rabbits (it's not my vet however) and they're spaying her mid November. The rescue have said they'll help with bonding and I've been researching for a few months on another rabbit forum about this as we did want to bond our boy. 

I think it was a case of off loading old stock as you say and the rescue took her in. The rescue had us in mind with her so thats why they've came to us. I really want to know her history regarding her age and any health issues but I may be asking too much. I'd at least expect them to have asked how old she is as our little bun is only 6 months old. He's fully healed from his neuter, we had issues with him as he was showing no hormonal signs and had no testicles so the vet had him down as a girl. Three vets confirmed this. Then on the day of his spay they said he was a he but his testicles were tiny and in his abdomen.

I think I'll feel better once she's been to their vets and hopefully they'll contact me about it. Its harder as we'd seen a gorgeous rabbit a couple of hours from us we were waiting to be neutered and vaccinated but now this one has come along and confused us and I feel like I'd be letting one of them down.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

A trio . Why not though, some people on here have large bonded groups. Plenty of good advice from them here.

May be a possibility? Assume you'd need to bond in stages, not sure but maybe B3rnie, Lil Miss or Hazyreality can suggest more.

Keep us posted


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

jo-pop said:


> A trio . Why not though, some people on here have large bonded groups. Plenty of good advice from them here.
> 
> May be a possibility? Assume you'd need to bond in stages, not sure but maybe B3rnie, Lil Miss or Hazyreality can suggest more.
> 
> Keep us posted


I have 2 trios, one was a four until we lost one of our bucks earlier this year but they all live happily together !!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the most common problems with rabbits from BYB are dental or neurological, neurological issues are very obvious though.
dental issues not so, but they can be managed fairly easily in most cases with a good diet, the rescue should have already had her checked over by a vet before you take her though so they should be able to rule that out
and as she will be spayed that will rule out the risk of uterine cancer

as for choosing, if you have the space, and the funds, then why not get them both? 
if you do go for both you are actually best of bonding them all together at the same time

the largest group i have had together at any one time was 12


----------



## jackandsally (Aug 2, 2009)

The lady at the rescue has just told me that the woman she got her from says she has not been used for breeding, the lady who took her in is a breeder but she was given this rabbit to breed from but she couldn't since she didn't know it's history. She says it looks healthy and she's checked her teeth and they look fine and her claws are nice and short. I think we will definitely be taking her on once she's been health checked and if the bond goes well once she is healed from her spay at the end of December. Well our boy is a free range house rabbit, he only gets shut in the kitchen at night which is a long galley kitchen the size of the house so it would be big enough for a group. We've also got a shed we can clear out with space for a very large run too so that could always be a plan for next year.

I would love to take on the harlequin too, the rescue with the breeding doe said if we decided to take on the other doe they'd help us bond them as they've said they have a bonded group of 5 and they can help with larger groups. So it is a possibility I guess :thumbup: Thanks all feel a lot better about it today.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Exciting news! I hope you can get both.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I would say both could work  I have a group of 7 - 4 girls, 3 boys. 
As Lil Miss said, its actually better to bond them at the same time, put the 3 of them together at the same time, otherwise I think the pair may be inclined to gang up on the newbie more. I was much more nervous introducing Jana as a single than I was with Kimba and Darwin. Now you would think the 3 all came together, Frenchies sticking together!

Hope it all works out 

*Heidi*


----------

